# 65 GTO Tail panel paint



## WildTom65 (Apr 21, 2014)

Greetings to all. I had my 65 tail panel rechromed and now I have to paint between the ribs and paint the pontiac letters as well. Problem is I'm not sure of the proper shades of black and white to use or where to buy it. I figured that airbrushing would be the best way to go. Has anybody gone through this?? Thanks


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

I restored mine a few years back. took me 2 days to tape it for the black, 1/2 day for the Pontiac letters. I just went to a local auto parts store and bought a can of "trim semi-gloss black" and just eyeballed the white with my front grill emblem. I came out very nice and I haven't had anyone break my stones n tell me i painted it wrong. im happy with the job. whatever paint you use, take your time tapeing. be patient n thorough with your preparation. good luck.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

SEM Trim Black is the paint you want. For the letters, GM Cameo Ivory or Ford Wimbleton White.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Also, no need to mask the entire panel, just the letters. You can simply spray the black on, and before it's totally dry, wipe the ribs with a rag that's damp with acetone or thinner wrapped around a sanding block sponge. Comes out great, and is quick and easy.


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

Can I ask where you got it re chromed? I bought an after market panel. It looks good, but the fit isn't all that good. I have another two panels but the chrome is pitted


----------



## 1965goat (Sep 8, 2014)

geeteeohguy said:


> Also, no need to mask the entire panel, just the letters. You can simply spray the black on, and before it's totally dry, wipe the ribs with a rag that's damp with acetone or thinner wrapped around a sanding block sponge. Comes out great, and is quick and easy.


i dont suggest doing this, as runs or messy paint could be a problem. i highly suggest taping everthing but the area youre painting


----------



## WildTom65 (Apr 21, 2014)

Hey thanks all for great advice. It's all good stuff. I was thinking should I just spray it on from a spray can or should I use an airbrush application?? Does anyone know which type of primer I should use??

As far as re-chroming, I sent it to Superchrome in N.J. They were priced right and had a quick turnaround time. Between the ribs of my tail panel I had the most pitting, but I used Eastwoods Eurosoft Glazing Putty to fill in the pits. There was also some pits on some of the old chrome, but with the new chrome laid on, it kinds of hides and fills in the pitting. I contact a tech advisor from the GTO national club. He does car restorations for a living. he told me he deals with a company that re-does tail panels and they looks brand new, but they charge almost 2k for this service. I guess it's chump change since the average customer is paying 40k and up for their restorations. I saw that repos go for 500 bucks, but very few repos fit right. So new chrome, paint and hard work will cost me 200 bucks.


----------



## ijason73 (Aug 12, 2014)

I have two that are worth restoring. I was quoted between 1000 to 2000 to get one done. The guy wouldn't give me a price on the front grills.


----------



## WildTom65 (Apr 21, 2014)

Do it yourself and save a ton of money. Superchrome in N.J. was cheap, well under 200 bucks for re-chroming and had it back in 3 weeks. I'm holding off on painting until I buy the rear light bezels, and I'll match up the black paint even closer.


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

SEM Trim Black is right on the money as was suggested, and so is Wimbledon White or Ivory. I've done restoration for over 4 decades and found lots of ways to make the process smooth and easy on many things. Also, ways to make the part look like OEM when it's done. Taping is fine for some, but do we think the "General" had folks on the line or in supplier shops taping that part? NFW as in "NO (fill in the blank) WAY". It was sprayed and wiped off where it wasn't wanted and most likely a 1pc mask covered the already painted letters. Now in order to make it a painless and authentic process you need to get the idea that _less is more_ established in your psyche before you begin. 

You mentioned primer too, and SEM also comes to the rescue with black Self-Etching primer. Now here's where less is more. You want 1 light coat of the primer on both sides of the fin (or in the "valleys"). Within 10-20min, not much more, take a smooth fine rag, even something synthetic, and wet it with solvent. DON'T SOAK IT, just wet. With a suitable backer (as suggested a sanding block works) gently wipe the tops of the fins. You won't get it all in 1 pass so don't try, but after a couple passes change the rag to a clean spot. Only take off what comes off easy, and there's sure to be remanants left behind on the fins. Once you've solvent wiped it and it's all dried up take a conventional soft rag on your finger tip and remove the remanant "film". It comes right off easy and leaves clean chrome behind. Do the same with the SEM Trim Black and you'll have what looks like NOS. Now here's where the fun begins. You want to make a paper mask around the letters. That's where taking your time and enjoying the work comes in. Lay the paper on the letter and scrub a pencil over each one. Cut em out with an exacto knife and it's better to be just a wee bit tight vs loose. The spray technique works on the letters too. Excess material will not only look all buggered but can make the detail/clean up process look like poop. Light easy coats rule the day and look like a GM part when done. Good luck, and show it off when it's done.


----------



## timmyg (Jan 2, 2012)

I repainted my 65 Tail just like geeteeooh guy said. I painted the entire Rib area and wiped off the top edge of the ribs while it was still wet. Turned out fine and get lots of compliments on it. No need to tape the ribs off.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks, Timmy. I gave up arguing with the 'experts' and just try to help out with actual experiences that are proven to work. Easy always beats stubborn, in my book!


----------



## WildTom65 (Apr 21, 2014)

Great Advice 666bbl. I tried the wiping method b4 I read your notes and it didn't come out too good. I used a flimsy sponge which wiped up some of the paint located between the ribs. So I'll try again this weekend using a sanding block and cloth. 
I got the rear bezels and front grills back from Browns plating service in KY. The triple chrome looks awesome, actually too good. I'll enclose pics when their done.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

i always assumed they used some type of stencil to paint the tailpanel at the factory. if you look closely at a tailpanel that still has the original paint, the six chrome ribs have no paint not only on the top surface, but also on the sides. how did they manage that by "wipeing" off the paint? also i have seen original paint tailpanels that have alittle white overspray in critical areas of the pontiac letters that looks like the paint got under the stencil i assumed they used. and still DO assume they used some type of stencil. good luck "wipeing" the paint off the side of the ribs without buggerin up your paint job.


----------



## penquin65 (Feb 8, 2009)

Doing some touch up on my 65 GTO head light bezel. Is the SEM Trim Black the correct color to use here or is there a different Black paint?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The SEM Trim Black is what you want.


----------



## penquin65 (Feb 8, 2009)

Great Thanks for the help


----------



## EnterOman (Dec 20, 2014)

I Just purchased a 65 in November and the previous owner had new "ALL" chrome tail lights and rear bezel installed. Currently there is WAY to much chrome in the back and dare I say it's fricken ugly. I'm going to paint the bezels in the upcoming weeks but have a question and I don't see it spelled out on this post. Are the sides of the ribs painted? If so how far up? Personally, I don't think any part of the rib should be painted but can't really tell from the online photo's I've seen.


----------

